

I need a great programmer in Los Angeles for a startup - malachi409

I need a great programmer in Los Angeles for a startup.  Would anybody be interested?? I need help think its going to be huge.... Please contact me @ malachi409@gmail.com  thanks
======
codeslush
Everyone thinks their idea will be huge. You will be better served by this
community if you do the following:

1\. Explain your idea. Give enough info so a person can determine if they have
any interest at all in helping you from reading the post alone. You won't find
decent resources the way it's written now.

2\. Participate in the community a bit and establish some credibility. This
account created less than an hour ago, combined with the very generic request,
harms more than helps your credibility. The only way to overcome this is to
provide the necessary info so you don't come across as completely naive.

3\. Assuming you're going to say something like "this is totally hot and
unique and it's impossible for me to share it with the world..." --- well,
good luck! Maybe give some background info on YOU and YOUR successes.

4\. Recognize that right now developers and designers are in very high demand
and most of the good developers and designers are either fully utilized on
their own projects or someone else's project that was able to sell them
convincingly. If you expect to draw in these limited resources, you'll need to
do the same.

This response is meant to help you, please take it as such. Good luck.

